# Deleting Apps i don't want, but phone says i need them?



## kebabking (Jun 14, 2016)

tech Urbanz, i need your help.

i use, and am very happy with, a Moto G3 8/1GB memory version, running on Android 6.0.

its got loads of apps that came pre-loaded that i don't use and don't want - and as i'm on the 8GB version i could use whatever memory i can get..however, when i go to disable (why won't it let me just remove like i would any commercial app?) these apps it says '_if you disable this app, other apps may no longer function as intended. your data will also be deleted_'. 

obviously, not being an idiot i don't want to effect the apps i do use, so i back off like a scolded child - but what apps will be effected, indeed is there an actual effect, and is there a way i can get rid?

the apps are, for example the Google Hindi/Japanese/Korean/Pinyin inputs at 4mb or so each, text to speech engine at 31mb, Hangouts at 34mb, talkback (whatever the hell that is...) at 5mb, charging related noise suppression at 52kb...

oh yeah, and whats the diffence between Google and Google+, and why do i need both?

most grateful for any advice you can give.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 14, 2016)

You can get rid of the pinyin thing (unless you need to use any of the asian characters). I use hangouts for my sms app but if you don't, you can get rid. Unless you are deaf, you can get rid of text to speech and talkback. The charging one mutes the headphone socket when you are charging. I think its for when your in the car and you sometimes get RF noise from the charging cable. You can probably ditch that too.

Google+ is Googles facebook replacement. If you don't use it, you can ditch it. You could possibly even get rid of the google app itself but then you'd lose the native search options so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

